# Plans for Twin cylider Boxer motor. Help



## fishmark (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi All 
I am trying to locate a set of plans for a twin cylinder boxer style glow plug motor (horizontal twin opposed). I intend on using the final product in an RC model aircraft. Might be a bit ambitious for a first project, but it's something I have always wanted to achieve. Any help is appreciated
Kind Regards
Fishmark


----------



## petertha (Aug 22, 2014)

http://www.cad-modelltechnik-jung.de/baumotor/2_zy_box.htm


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 23, 2014)

What sort of size engine are you looking for?

I'm almost done with a spark ignition 15cc one but as the engine its based on was supposed to work as a glow as well then so should this. Plans will be a while and likely to be in ME Mag.


----------



## BronxFigs (Aug 23, 2014)

In addition, check out Glen's Machine Shop @ metalstop.com.  He has plans for the BECO 2.0 twin, boxer-engine....a few castings.... and mostly, a bar-stock design.


Frank


----------



## fishmark (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank for your help I should have mentioned I am ideally looking for a Two stroke design. Aiming for approx 10-15cc i.e. .60-.90 cu in. but happy enough to re-size to acheive my desired preference.


----------



## WOB (Aug 24, 2014)

E T W Westbury designed a 10 CC boxer twin called the Craftsman Twin about 1948. It was a gas powered sparker, but it would seem rather easy to convert to glow plugs by raising the comp. ratio to 8:1. It utilizes a rear rotary valve inlet which would imply good performance. Some links:
http://modelenginenews.org/index.html Click on the "engine finder" button on the left.   Scroll down to the Craftsman entry and click for a pic.
http://modelenginenews.org/etw/2s/images/2s-fig19.jpg Cutaway view
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=746374 possible leads
http://bamopro.co.uk/ This guy might be able to provide a casting kit
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ETWestburyEngines/conversations/messages/121 Possible source for plans
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ETWestburyEngines/conversations/messages/123 " " " "

Castings are long out of production, but a set appears on the auction sites on occasion. This is not to say you couldn't make your own castings or make an engine out of barstock if sufficiently motivated. Boxer twin two strokes are rather rare in the model literature.

WOB


----------



## BronxFigs (Aug 25, 2014)

On the Bill Reichart web site, look for an engine called the "Siamese Bee".  It's an opposed twin, 2-stroke, "boxer" engine made from bar stock.

Frank


----------



## necchiom (Aug 25, 2014)

@Jasonb - very interesting engine: with compliment! When you suppose to finished the project?


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 25, 2014)

Finished the last part yesterday, just got to make up an engine mount and then see if it runs


----------



## BronxFigs (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Jason-

Nice looking hunk of metal!  

You hinted that the drawings will probably be in ME magazine.  Any ideas when they will be printed.  The engine looks really interesting.

Frank


----------



## petertha (Aug 25, 2014)

Jasonb said:


> I'm almost done with a spark ignition 15cc one .... Plans will be a while and likely to be in ME Mag.



Nice. 
 - is the cam driven by gears or belt?
 - does ME preclude selling plans outside of the mag or their plans service?
 - can you elaborate on the 'spark' bits


----------



## Jasonb (Aug 26, 2014)

I want to get it running before I think about publishing but will keep you posted.

Gear driven in a similar way to the bobcat

Will probably only do construction drawings of the different parts though I have it all drawn in Alibre, which could be shared with regulars

Rimfire plugs and S/S "twin cylinder" ignition (no silly autoadvance)


----------



## fishy-steve (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi Jason.
That appeals to me. All machined from bar stock? Can't wait to see the drawings. The design looks to be influenced by Malcolm Strides designs?
Steve.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes it does look a bit like a brick, typical of Malcom's designs

The cylinders and heads are straight from his Bobcat/Lynx just the crankcase, crank etc that are a bit different to suit the new layout


----------



## fishmark (Sep 4, 2014)

Just a quick note to say thanks to those who have contributed to my project

"Jasonb"Yes you have a nice engine there mate but perhaps start your own thread rather than hi jacking this one.


----------



## fishy-steve (Sep 4, 2014)

fishmark said:


> Just a quick note to say thanks to those who have contributed to my project
> 
> "Jasonb"Yes you have a nice engine there mate but perhaps start your own thread rather than hi jacking this one.



Hi Mark.
I've just re-read this thread and it appears that Jason was trying to help you. I then commented on Jasons engine. So it's probably my fault that you feel your thread has been hijacked.  My bad.
Hope you get your plans.
I'm out of here.
Steve.


----------



## Jasonb (Sep 5, 2014)

fishmark said:


> "Jasonb"Yes you have a nice engine there mate but perhaps start your own thread rather than hi jacking this one.


 
Don't see it as hijacking, you asked about plans and I answered all my other posts in this thread have all been answers to others questions, I'm just being polite and not ignoring them.


----------



## don-tucker (Sep 10, 2014)

There's some funny people about Jason,one of the reasons i don't post much now.


Sent from my iPad using Model Engines


----------



## Swifty (Sep 10, 2014)

fishmark, to criticise a long standing and high posting member, on only your third post, is really not the right thing to do. As per forum rules, an introduction in the correct forum is the polite thing to do for a start. Or have you only joined to seek the information that you want, never to be heard from again.

Paul.


----------



## fishmark (Sep 13, 2014)

The original question called for help with plans, Jasonb posted a pick of his mighty fine engine and then proceeded to say that plans would be a while off before being published. I then re-commented calling for a 2 stroke version. however this is about where the whole thread started to go off topic with a focus towards Jasonb's 4 stroke engine. 
 I am not out to offend anyone and apologize for being so critical, but simply ask that we all be mindful of sticking to the question at hand.


----------

